# Over or Under?



## Katnapper (Nov 18, 2009)

Do you put the toilet paper roll on so it unrolls *over* or *under*? Or does it matter to you?

I'm somewhat anal about it (pardon the pun!) and it HAS to go over!  I've even been known to change it at other people's houses if I'm visiting (usually just family).  

How do you feel about it?  

Edit: How could I forget to add the emoticon?!!


----------



## ABbuggin (Nov 18, 2009)

ROFL funny poll. When I saw the thread title, I thought you were talking about eggs! :lol:


----------



## Rick (Nov 18, 2009)

Under.

I've been waiting for a chance to use this pic!


----------



## Katnapper (Nov 18, 2009)

Rick said:


> Under. I've been waiting for a chance to use this pic!


 :lol: Great pic!


----------



## revmdn (Nov 18, 2009)

Too funny.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Nov 18, 2009)

Best poll of the year!!  They say that women usually go with "over" and men with "under." It's all very scientific!


----------



## sbugir (Nov 18, 2009)

Holy ######, what do you think when your husband or son leaves the seat open???  :blink: :lol:


----------



## beckyl92 (Nov 18, 2009)

over. how can you possibly do it under?

crazy people. :blink:


----------



## Mantibama (Nov 18, 2009)

lol... Definitely an over person.... It can be a pain to get it to come out correctly under.... aye yi yi


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 18, 2009)

4nder,


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 18, 2009)

Precisely what I was thinking, who would put it over but my dumb hubby? Every time I go in there it is over and like Kat...(girls with same name, do things the same)... I have to turn it around. And all the time I am calling him names....

I don't like it over, cause when u pull on it, it does not wanna stop. I like my paper to have some control, so I like it to stop, and u can only pull on the roll so far , as far as arm will go with waste can under it, so u get so much and no more. Makes sense, huh?


----------



## Mantibama (Nov 18, 2009)

I wonder if there is a poo size to toilet paper position preference correlation :huh:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 18, 2009)

If there is my hubby wins it!


----------



## cloud jaguar (Nov 18, 2009)

I remember from a mass communication class at UCLA that most women prefer under and most men prefer over - phil says the opposite. Perhaps things have changed?


----------



## Katnapper (Nov 18, 2009)

My hubby will purposefully put it on "under" just to mess with me, because he knows I'll change it. He's even changed it a my Mom's house to "under" to mess with her. She knows immediately who did it, lol.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Nov 18, 2009)

Arkanis said:


> I remember from a mass communication class at UCLA that most women prefer under and most men prefer over - phil says the opposite. Perhaps things have changed?


You may be right, though I don't know what that says about the Rebeccas, Rick and me. I consulted with son Dave, earlier, and he says that he is an over guy and his beloved is an under girl (I'm sure that he understood that we were talking about toilet paper.  ) He also mentioned that if you have cats, and Jean Anne has just acquired two kittens, it is harder for them to unravel the whole role if it is set up as an under. Good point.

Ah. I just Googled (Google is yr friend) &lt;toilet roll under over men women&gt; and got three totally different answers in the first half dozen sites. For more info on toilet paper that you could ever wish to know, try http://encyclopedia.toiletpaperworld.com/s...aper-statistics


----------



## Rick (Nov 19, 2009)

Under just makes more sense to me.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 19, 2009)

Kat is an over girl, I am under, but we fuss the same, and I heard that poll years ago Martin!


----------



## ismart (Nov 19, 2009)

When i lived with my mom it used to be under. Now that i live with my girl she puts it over. I always thought putting over was better because there is less backlash when pulling for more paper. I have never tested this theory though. I may be wrong.  :lol:


----------



## Peter Clausen (Nov 19, 2009)

My wife is naturally under. I'm over. Early in the relationship I put on the toilet paper pants in the family and put my foot down on the issue. On condition of moving in together, my main request was that she change her toilet-paper-hanging ways. No joke! In the years since our marriage she has faltered twice. Yes, I counted. Sometimes my stepdaughter hangs it upside down in "the kid bathroom". Upon noticing, I promptly "fix" it. She knows how I feel about it and surely just does it to be rebellious or out of some sentimentality towards more independent days of fatherless yore.

I like it over because I like to see what's coming at me. When ya gotta go, ya gotta go and when ya wanna wipe you don't want to _fish_ (oops  ) around blindly beneath the roll for that unseen edge. When torn off properly (from the over method), the edge is always visible for the next pull. When torn from below it just hangs down to some indeterminable level or even gets rolled to the dreaded, unseen back edge! Who has time for feeling around for toilet paper these days? I got mantids to feed.

And turn on the fan! C'mon people!

LOL...great topic. It hasn't been a year since Roxanne and I googled "toilet paper etiquette"!


----------



## revmdn (Nov 19, 2009)

I once dated a girl with a toilet paper roll tattoo. Yeah, she was one classy chick. Oh, by the way I'm an over all the way.


----------



## d17oug18 (Nov 19, 2009)

I like it over, and my mom and brother like it under... Under is just wierd for me, i can see how many layers i want from doing it over and when i pull from under the roll never stops lol. when its over i can stop it when i have precisely how many sheets i want =P you guys and you topics lol.


----------

